

ƒu.js - tsenart
http://tsenart.github.com/fu.js/

======
kachnuv_ocasek
He is sleepy, guys. Let him collect some energy, he'll surely write more about
it or destroy it next morning.

------
tsenart
Transfer your interest to this(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2157509>)
updated post.

------
noob007
what does it do?

~~~
j_baker
More importantly, what does it do that's worth having to remember how I make a
unicode ƒ?

~~~
sebilasse
ALT + f on a mac, not too hard. but I agree

~~~
ramy_d
ctrl+shit+u 192 on ubuntu for ƒ.

might as well have used the snow man ☃('body').style.background = '#f4f6f8';

call it brr.js

~~~
Flenser
and ALT+0131 on the numpad on windows

------
Devilboy
Oi tsenart, tell us about this!

